# Health Insurance for EU Blue Card Visa Appointment



## gangac09 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I recently got an job offer from Germany and I have my visa appointment for Blue Card next week.

I am currently working in Singapore and I am an Indian citizen. Can any one help to suggest some Health Insurance providers and the details for that? I am confused what is the right one to pick.

Cheers,
Gangzzz


----------

